# Mold in Breast Pump Tubing?



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, so if not, can you please direct me?

I have noticed condensation and liquid in the tubing of my Medela Pump in Style before, but this morning when I headed to work, I think I'm seeing mold! Yikes! It's like a little bit of black stuff in it. I've found some info online on how to clean the tubing, but nothing yet that addresses mold, so I'm wondering if it's too late for cleaning--do I just have to get new tubing?

What do you think? TIA!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm maybe soap and diluted bleach it, then boil it for 5 mins, making sure it don't touch the bottom of the pan?


----------



## evies_mom (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.artofbreastfeeding.com/cg...=Choosing.html This site rec. replacing the tubing, sorry!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i would replace it. did you wash the tubing at any point before? if so, know that washing the tubing is not necessary and not recommended.

~claudia


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I've had mold once before and wasn't able to get them clean, so I replaced the tubes.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

When this happened to me I replaced the tubing. www.mybreastpump.com had good prices and quick shipping!


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link!!!

Two more questions for anyone who knows:

1. Do you think I should throw out milk I pumped today with what I think is moldy tubing? Or should it be ok?
2. Does it look like I can get the new kind of tubing as listed here: http://mybreastpump.com/tubingpage.html ? I have the Standard PIS, purchased 2005.

TIA!


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
i would replace it. did you wash the tubing at any point before? if so, know that washing the tubing is not necessary and not recommended.

~claudia

I washed it once about 6 months ago and let it dry completely. Haven't really touched it since then... do you think the washing may have caused the mold?


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

i had this happen. i replaced the tubes. since then i leave my pump running for a few minutes (with the tubes still attached) while i wash up and have had no problems since.


----------



## Maggie'sMomma (Jul 13, 2003)

I think it's wise that you replace the tubing. I would also throw out the stuff that you pumped just to be on the safe side.
I have steamed my tubing a few times before in the medela steamer bags. One thing that might help is whipping the tubing around like a lasso after you've washed it. It sounds funny, but it works! Just make sure that there isn't anything close by that you could hit w/ the tubing. (yes, I've done it before)


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

I was also told by Medela once to run rubbing alcohol through the tubing once in awhile. It expediates drying and kills the bad stuff.


----------



## calicocj (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know anything about the tubing in the pump or anything about that b/c I use a manual, but I just wanted to add that in general, from a microbial perspective, you should be able to kill any live cultures or spores by thorough washing and drying and some form of sterilization - like bleach, alcohol (ethanol or isopropyl), or boiling like PPs mentioned, or another option might be using those bags for sterilizing stuff in the microwave. I just read a study that shows microwave sterilization (of things like kitchen sponges) was completely effective at killing bacterial colonies, so I think it would also work on fungi.... Also, if there is condensation on a regular basis, you could try storing the tubing with some sort of dessicant that could then be regenerated in the oven.

Also, I would say toss the milk... although the fungal community itself may be benign, some molds produce chemical byproducts that could be bad if ingested... just my thoughts about the issue in general...


----------

